# Introducing a new puppy to my one year old GSD



## Hvanbru (Mar 30, 2011)

We are about to bring a new puppy into our home and I want to make sure that my GSD, Liesl is as comfortable in the process as possible. I have had Liesl since she was about 10 weeks old, and she is a little over one now. She went to daycare until December, when I had to move to a new area that does not have a daycare for dogs at it. She is an inside pet that spends about four hours a day alone. She is outside during this time, or safely in the house if it is raining in her crate, with my husband checking on her about every two hours. We are getting a 9 week old Old English Bulldog. I would like any suggestions on how I can introduce them to each other, sleeping arrangements, etc. Liesl sleeps in our room on a dog bed at the foot of our bed. She is very socialized and to be honest is my baby! I totally do not want her to feel bad about having a playmate, but I feel like she needs a friend while we do ordinary things at the house like make supper and clean up the house! Oh, I forgot, I plan to crate train my new puppy! It worked very well for Liesl! Thank you, for the advice in advance!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

How does your current puppy react to other dogs and puppies in general, on your property and in new places?


----------



## Hvanbru (Mar 30, 2011)

She does very well. She has never had a problem with another dog or even a human. She avoids or barks at people she does not "approve of." As you know that deters most people from getting any closer to her!


----------



## Hvanbru (Mar 30, 2011)

Oops, it sent it again! I said she does very well with other dogs! She has not had any problems. I have taken her tailgating, to ballgames, out for walks and everything else and she might bark at another dog or try to sniff at them but I have had no other issues. She has even played with a neighbors dog when he came onto our land. My husband was with her at the time. My only concern is that I am her alpha and she is protective of me and the children.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

If possible, I would have her meet the puppy and play with her on neutral territory before bringing the puppy home.

Alternately, you can have someone else bring the puppy into the house while you go on a walk with her. When you come home, have the puppy in a crate in the house and ignore the puppy--let her discover the smell of the puppy on her own. That's worked well for some of my puppy buyers.


----------



## Hvanbru (Mar 30, 2011)

thank you so much!


----------

